# Help picking out a chipper



## Mccaffreyj1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys, I need some advice on picking out a chipper. I'm not new to the business, but i'm finally going out on my own. My budget is $10k, which i feel will get me something worth while. I want something that wont be a pain in the ass to tow with my ram 3500 diesel, but big enough where I wont shy away from serious jobs. I have worked with a brush bandit 150 (too small) and a vermeer bc1800xl which was a beast, but out of my budget and too hefty to tow. Open to all opinions.....I found a woodchuck w/c 17 (deutz diesel 90hp) with roughly 3100 hours on it for $8k that seems nice. Any thoughts on this machine. I have never worked with them and dont know what to expect. Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Eq Broker (Nov 13, 2012)

Woodchuck's have been good chippers. You will have to check the side of infeed to make sure the side isn't coming out. It usually cracks right behind the cutter bar or anvil and has to be welded. Woodchuck is now owned by Altec. Getting parts might be an issue as the Altec people aren't that familar with the older chippers. I would ask about the Deutz engine and see if the valves have been adjusted every 1,000 hours. Also, ask about the timing belt as when they get older they have tendency to break. If it does break, it also has a tendency to bend all of the push rods. If you were to purchase the chipper, I would get the valves adjust which takes about an hour and I would also change the timing belt as well.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## farmeralvey (Dec 9, 2012)

i would look for a vermeer 1250 that is what i started with and worked great plus i was pulling it with a 3500 gmc with no problems


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jan 5, 2013)

*lots of choices*

If a Bandit 150 is too small then the WC17 will be as well since they are about the same size. Though a 12" chipper should be too small. Maybe you need one with a lift cylinder and more hp then the 150 you tried.
There are quite a few Bandit 200's with hydraulic lift, about the same weight as the 150, little bigger, and faster feed. If you go to the next size up, say a 250, your adding 1000lbs and that can get pretty heavy for a small truck. Find a 12" chipper with a lift cylinder and 100 hp.


----------



## gdavis24 (Jan 7, 2013)

Brush chipper like a Bandit 150, Morbark 290, Eager Beever, with a 70 HP engine will eat 8in oak, or 11in pine. Cost under $10K and tow with a medium truck. 
If you need to chip whole trunks Bandit XP250, morbark 13, 17, 2400 with a 100HP+ engine are rated for 17in, cost $10 to $17K. Likely too heavy for a medium truck, and you'd want a bigger chip box anyway.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 8, 2013)

i think i have the answers to your problem, i have a nice bandit 200Xp, has the 85 hp john deere engine, lift cylinder, and im rite in pa. 484 905 2292 joe


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2013)

gdavis24 said:


> Brush chipper like a Bandit 150, Morbark 290, Eager Beever, with a 70 HP engine will eat 8in oak, or 11in pine. Cost under $10K and tow with a medium truck.
> If you need to chip whole trunks Bandit XP250, morbark 13, 17, 2400 with a 100HP+ engine are rated for 17in, cost $10 to $17K. Likely too heavy for a medium truck, and you'd want a bigger chip box anyway.



Hope you haven't forgotten. It's your Birthday.:hmm3grin2orange::bday:


----------



## racnruss (Jan 21, 2013)

*wood chipper*

I second the Vermeer 1250 recommendation. Good chipper for the money. Had a Bandit chipper once....once.

Get as much hp as you can afford.

We have a Rayco stump grinder with a Deutz diesel. runs good but has overheating issues when it is hot outside due to oil cooling and not water cooling. So I wouln't buy another machine with an oil cooled motor.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Jan 21, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> i think i have the answers to your problem, i have a nice bandit 200Xp, has the 85 hp john deere engine, lift cylinder, and im rite in pa. 484 905 2292 joe



Today it's like Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge, cant go wrong getting Bandit , Vermeer or Morbark so forth. I have run all of them, and choose Bandit hands down. I am running a bandit 1590 which is bigger than your needs and 4x the cost. if you are wanting a reliable last a long time chip all day easy to maintain and rock out some wood cutting chipping go with the 250 xp. or the guy selling his 200 sounds like a sweet deal. stay with diesel motors and keep the cutter bar and blades right and your off to make some money! good luck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> i think i have the answers to your problem, i have a nice bandit 200Xp, has the 85 hp john deere engine, lift cylinder, and im rite in pa. 484 905 2292 joe



Whatever you do, DONT BUY ANYTHING FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.


----------



## treeracket (May 9, 2019)

Bump. I am getting a used chipper, my first. So far I have paid many dollars renting. I am most interested in 12 inch feed models as a balance between cost and capacity. I have no brand preference, but it seems that around here (Atlanta area) they get Morbark, Vermeer, Bandit, and Altec the most. Parts for those machines are readily available. My thoughts- avoid machines older than 20 years because they are hard to find parts for, avoid machines with non-working hour meters because who knows what they really have, get the most hp possible for the cash, and avoid more than 2500 hours. I am mechanically inclined and will work on it. For $8k or $9k I know I better favor condition and reliability rather than anything else. I am fine with a chuck 'n duck and/or no winch. I like diesels but I also suspect that turbochargers tend to break. I wonder whether drums or discs are the more reliable thing, and I wonder what the poor man generally prefers.


----------



## mrhemihead (May 10, 2019)

Like buying a used car...most everyone has a brand preference.

Unlike digital odometers, that are difficult to tamper with, mechanical hour meters cannot be relied on.
Try to purchase from the original owner, who should have the certificate of origin.

Check with a Herc (Hertz) rental https://used.hercrentals.com/ or Sunbelt https://www.sunbeltgear.com/sunbeltgear. They usually maintain their equipment and provide financing for businesses.

Vermeer diesel chippers have an engine tagged as Cummins, but its actually a Japanese built Komatsu engine. No particular issue with this engine or turbo, but its known to smoke when cold....a feature from brand new. Vermeer uses a computer module to control the hydraulic valves, which many complain about if there is a problem.

Helps to have automotive electrical diagnostic experience if a glitch develops, it's not impossible to DIY repair.

My experience is solely with Vermeer chippers, one was a 20 yr. old 935 (disk) with a Perkins diesel, which worked as it should. The few parts needed were readily available from the dealer or the Vermeer factory.

Now own a BC1000XL (drum), nice to have the wider feed opening and added HP.

With the VIN you can register the machine with Vermeer, determine the date of sale and receive free manuals.


----------



## treeracket (May 11, 2019)

Good info. I wonder if auctions are good source for older machines? Ritchy Bros has a location near me with several Vermeer BC1000s and Bandits that are obviously dropping from fleets. I have had very good luck with fleet stuff from U-Haul because they take maintenance seriously and show records for every vehicle. I would feel very good about forestry fleet machines IF they had that kind of pedigree and history. This is of course is why Herc, United, and Sunbelt units are good bets. I am beyond reluctant to buy something off a CL or FB Marketplace ad, because it's always "I got it last year" and there's never any maintenance history.


https://www.rbauction.com/?keywords=chipper&region=111768638167


----------



## mrhemihead (May 11, 2019)

Since Ritchy is local and they allow machine inspections this could be an ideal option for you.

The BC1000XL is rated at 12". These are the first units I have seen with a 49 after 1000XL and a Cat 2.2 engine. The engine shots have no turbo so no worries with that.

Its best if you can hear it run, feed some material through it, check for cutting drum balance (machine vibration), look for signs of metal fatigue around the bearings, etc.

My BC1000XL was purchased from a nearby Ebay seller. Originally owned by a power utility leasing company it has a 2008 build date with 1200hrs.

The price was right it just needed some cosmetic work to suit me.


----------

